
Dark Sky App is finally available on Android - Osiris30
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/12/11658818/dark-sky-android-weather-app
======
darkvertex
Available... but not in all countries. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

That said, it has been available for a long time in unofficial forms. For
example Weather Timeline accepts "Forecast" (from
[http://forecast.io](http://forecast.io) / dark sky's weather api) as a
source:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samruston....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samruston.weather&hl=en)

